# Performanceprobleme mit versch Distributionen - gentoo läuft

## doedel

Hi,

der Titel hört sich etwas komisch an, aber ich wusste nicht besser, wie ich das in ein paar Worten beschreiben kann.

Ich habe hier einen etwas betagten Laptop mit dem ich schon eine halbe Weltreise durch die Distributionen unternommen habe...

Die Daten der Kiste:

* i5 520m, 2x 2.4GHz (je zwei threads)

* 2GB RAM

* SATA 3 Festplatte

Mit dem arbeite ich hauptsächlich. 

Um es gleich mal vorweg zu nehmen:

Die Probleme, die ich gleich beschreibe habe ich mit einer schlanken gentoo-installation nicht.

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer brauchbaren binär-distribution, mit der ich diese Probleme ebenfalls nicht habe.

Und nach ein paar Programmempfehlungen suche ich auch.

Nachdem ich genervt war vom ewigen compilieren habe ich vor ca. 1 Jahr debian installiert. 

Das ging ein paar Tage und ich war total genervt.

Browser FF, Chrome, Opera:

Zwei, drei Tabs offen - der komplette Rechner klemmt. Desktop switchen unmöglich manchmal, Drop-Down Terminal für "kill <amokprozess>" braucht manchmal 2 Minuten bis offen.

Vorallem offene Facebook oder Youtube Tabs blockieren alles. 

Gibt es brauchbare messenger-Programm für Linux? Den Rest von FB brauche ich nicht und kann den Browser oft ganz geschlossen lassen. Der eingebaute Client in Opera legt auch ganz schön das System lahm.

Von der Geschwindigkeit der Browser bin ich für Opera oder Chrome, FF wurde zwar besser aber ist immer noch sehr sehr hungrig. 

In allen Browser verwende ich Adblock und lasse keine "nicht nervige Werbung" zu.

Verschiedene DEs und WMs durchprobiert, mit denen ich schonmal zu tun hatte:

awesome, mate, kde, mate, fluxbox, lxde, lxqt, xfce

Ich bin von xfce ganz schön enttäuscht. Ich habe dasfrüher (~10 Jahre denke ich) auf einem Pentium 2 laufen gehabt und das ging alles so fix. Auf diesem Rechner auch nervig lahm.

Ich bin zur Zeit bei lxde und denke da werde ich auch bleiben. Das gefällt mir am besten und reagiert sofort, egal wie ausgelastet der Rechner ist. z.B. Browser klemmt, Desktop switch sofort oder Terminal mit Tastenkombination sofort da.

Im Moment compiliert lxqt mit MAKEOPTS=-j3 und man merkt zwar, dass da was los ist, aber es ist alles noch benutzbar. Musik mit mpd läuft absolut ruckelfrei, auch beim surfen.

Zu den Distributionen:

* Debian Derivate - sind durchweg gleich aufgeblasen habe ich das Gefühl. Kubuntu schenkt sich nichts zu Debian+LXDE/Xubuntu/...

* Vector Linux - damit hatte ich unvermittelte Abstürze. Ein funktionierender Kernel aus meinem Gentoo System änderte nichts.

* Fedora - ist da eine Bremse verbaut und dauer-an?

* SuSE - unbenutzbar lahm, selbst der installer kratzt schon an meiner Toleranzsschwelle

Ich glaube die Flut an Nonsens die bei einem aktuellen Debian-System beim Booten mit hochfährt und läuft, macht das so lahm. Systemd, Pulseaudio sind da so Kandidaten, die mir immer wieder aufstossen. Ist diese Beobachtung richtig oder deute ich da was falsch?

Denn PulseAudio mochte ich schon. Ich habe jetzt gerade nur ALSA, damit komme ich auch zurecht, aber die Per-Programm-Laustärke-Regler finde ich ganz toll.

Ich habe von Devuan gelesen, aber das scheint mir teilweise schlicht veraltet und ich befürchte, dass es über kurz oder lang auf einen Schlag vor dem Aus steht und ich dann wieder suchen muss. 

Gibt's hier Erfahrungswerte dazu? Läuft das flotter als Debian?

Zu dem Thema Rechner aufrüsten:

Mit mehr als 3G RAM friert der Laptop immer wieder ein und Kernel-Panics. Windows läuft damit auch nicht. Ich habe noch einen 4GB-Riegel und mit der Kerneloption mem=3G ging das lange, aber seit 1..2 Jahren oder so ging das nicht mehr. Mit mehreren Modulen getetestet.

SSD hatte ich mal drin, aber bei dem Hauptproblem "blockierter Rechner" macht die keinen Unterschied.

----------

## mike155

Ich habe ein altes Samsung NC 10 von 2009 mit 1 GB Ram. Auf diesem läuft Gentoo mit OpenRC, XFCE, LXDE oder Gnome. Die GUIs laufen problemlos und ohne Hänger. Debian und andere Distributionen habe ich nicht getestet, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass auch diese auf meinem NC10 laufen sollten.

Von daher bin ich überzeugt, dass die diversen Linux-Distributionen auch auf Deinem Notebook mit 2 GB Ram ohne Probleme laufen sollten!

Ich vermute, dass es auf Deinem Rechner einen Fehler gibt:

Fehlerhafte Einstellung im BIOS Setup?

Hardware Bug (defekte Chips, defekte Stromversorgung, defekte Festplatte? verdreckter CPU-Lüfter, bröselige Wärmeleitpaste)?

Fehlerhafte Konfiguration des Betriebssystems (z.B. CPU Frequency Scaling, Swap, Netzwerk)

Fehlerhafte Treiber (z.B für die GPU, den Audio Chip oder den/die Netzwerk-Controller)

Probleme in Deinem Netz: fehlerhaft konfigurierter oder nicht richtig funktionierender DNS Resolver.

etc. etc. etc. 

Also, an Deiner Stelle würde ich mich auf die Fehlersuche begeben. Vor allem in den Situationen, in denen der Rechner hängt, würde ich überprüfen, was er dann macht: ist der Load hoch? Ist die CPU-Auslastung bei 100%? Wartet er auf I/O? Hat es irgendetwas mit dem Thema "Sound" zu tun? Ist er am Swappen? Wartet er auf eine Antwort aus dem Netz (z.B: DNS Lookup)? Gibt es Meldungen in dmesg oder /var/log/*?

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bin von xfce ganz schön enttäuscht. 
> 
> 

 

Wie oben geschrieben: ich glaube nicht, dass es an XFCE liegt. Irgendetwas stimmt nicht bei Deinem Notebook!

----------

## musv

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Die Probleme, die ich gleich beschreibe habe ich mit einer schlanken gentoo-installation nicht.
> 
> Ich bin auf der suche nach einer brauchbaren binär-distribution, mit der ich diese Probleme ebenfalls nicht habe.
> 
> Und nach ein paar Programmempfehlungen suche ich auch.
> ...

 

Die sind alle 3 nicht gerade schlank. Auch wenn Chrome vielleicht auf einem normalen Rechner ziemlich flüssig läuft, ist das Ding so derartig groß. Wenn du den Rechner auf QT-Basis betreiben willst, kannst du ja mal Falkon probieren. Das ist der Nachfolger von Qupzilla. Die meisten Sachen sollten damit auch funktionieren. Und ein paar wichtige Add-Ons sind schon eingebaut, z.B. Adblocker, Mouse-Gestures. Die muss man aber erst explizit aktivieren.

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Vorallem offene Facebook oder Youtube Tabs blockieren alles.

 

Das ist ja auch kein Wunder. Facebook lädt die Inhalte permanent dynamisch nach, damit du halt ins Unendliche nach unten scrollen kannst. Das braucht Speicher. 

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Gibt es brauchbare messenger-Programm für Linux?

 

Sind die nicht alle (ICQ, MSN, Skype, FB Messenger) inzwischen tot? Da ist doch im Endeffekt nur What's App übrig geblieben. Und das verwende ich im Browser mit What's App Web.

 *doedel wrote:*   

> In allen Browser verwende ich Adblock und lasse keine "nicht nervige Werbung" zu.

 

Geht zwar auch. Um noch etwas mehr Ressourcen zu sparen, kannst du die auch gleich per DNS-Cache vorher aus dem System blocken. Ich verwende z.B. Pdsnd dafür. Kannst ja auch mal Pi-hole probieren.

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Musik mit mpd läuft absolut ruckelfrei, auch beim surfen.

 

MPD verwende ich als Daemon auf meinem HTPC. Das Teil lokal auf einem Rechner zu nutzen, mag zwar gehen, erscheint mir aber komisch. Mittlerweile bin ich von CMus ziemlich begeistert. Sieht auf den ersten Blick komisch aus, macht aber auch alles, was man braucht. 

 *doedel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Fedora - ist da eine Bremse verbaut und dauer-an?
> 
> * SuSE - unbenutzbar lahm, selbst der installer kratzt schon an meiner Toleranzsschwelle
> ...

 

Fedora nutze ich auf Arbeit. Außer, dass ich kein vernünftiges Schriftrendering hinbekomm, bin ich damit eigentlich zufrieden. Zu Suse muss man nichts sagen. Die knallen die Installation so derartig mit eigenen Patches und allen möglichen Paketen voll, dass einem Angst wird. Ich hab mal vor einiger Zeit auf einem Familienrechner Suse durch Manjaro ersetzt. Damit ging die Anzahl der installierten Pakete auf ca. 1/3 runter. Außerdem hat Suse den Nachteil, dass man schon nach kurzer Zeit 20 zusätzliche Repos irgendwelcher Hobby-Bastler eingebunden hat, die nach einem halben Jahr nicht mehr existieren und spätestens bei einem Dist-Upgrade querschlagen.

Debian sollte eigentlich auch schlank genug sein. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit immer gute Erfahrungen mit Arch. Das ist einfach zu installieren. Und Sachen, die man nicht braucht, kann man auch wieder runterschmeißen. Auch hat Arch den Vorteil, dass es, ähnlich wie Gentoo, in der Basisinstallation noch keine grafische Oberfläche installiert. 

 *doedel wrote:*   

>  Systemd, Pulseaudio sind da so Kandidaten, die mir immer wieder aufstossen. Ist diese Beobachtung richtig oder deute ich da was falsch?
> 
> Denn PulseAudio mochte ich schon. Ich habe jetzt gerade nur ALSA, damit komme ich auch zurecht, aber die Per-Programm-Laustärke-Regler finde ich ganz toll.

 

Eigentlich macht Systemd das System beim Starten richtig schnell. Ich hab's auf meiner NAS (512mb RAM) installiert. Und das Ding startet richtig schnell. Pulseaudio kommt mit meiner Soundkarte nicht klar, deswegen verwende ich es nicht. Ansonsten kannst du halt über Systemd relativ einfach die Netzwerkkonfiguration, NTP, Syslog, Logrotate und Cron abhandeln. Über die Verletzung der Unix-Philosophie (für jede Aufgabe ein Tool) kann man streiten. Es funktioniert halt mit Systemd bei mir richtig gut. 

Hast du mal Dein System mit diversen Monitoring-Tools (top, sar, iostat, vmstat) durchgecheckt, was da die Leistung frisst?

----------

## misterjack

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Gibt es brauchbare messenger-Programm für Linux?

 

Pidgin (+Plugins)

 *musv wrote:*   

> Sind die nicht alle (ICQ, MSN, Skype, FB Messenger) inzwischen tot?

 

Ich habe in der Tat ein paar, die nur ICQ verwenden; Skype brauch ich beruflich & FB Messenger ist das Gegenteil von tot. Dank Plugins kann ich alles per Pidgin abfrühstücken. 

Bei Whatsapp & Co kann ich nicht mitreden, mein Smartphone ist frei von Google, FB & mobilen Internet.

----------

## firefly

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ansonsten kannst du halt über Systemd relativ einfach die Netzwerkkonfiguration, NTP, Syslog, Logrotate und Cron abhandeln. Über die Verletzung der Unix-Philosophie (für jede Aufgabe ein Tool) kann man streiten. Es funktioniert halt mit Systemd bei mir richtig gut. 

 

Wobei hier man aufpassen muss ob man über das projekt systemd redet oder über ein ein einzelnes tool das im kontext des systemd projektes entwickelt wird.

SystemD als init-system (systemd) ist ein anderes binary als das tool um die netzwerk-konfiguration zu machen (systemd-networkd).

Oder auch udev.

Bei den meisten hitzigen diskussionen und ablehnung wird das projekt selbst wohl sehr oft mit den einzelnen tools verwechselt bzw. das ganze artet dann in ablehnung nur weil der schreiber den Initiator des projektes nicht leiden kann.

----------

## doedel

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Ich habe ein altes Samsung NC 10 von 2009 mit 1 GB Ram. Auf diesem läuft Gentoo mit OpenRC, XFCE, LXDE oder Gnome. Die GUIs laufen problemlos und ohne Hänger. Debian und andere Distributionen habe ich nicht getestet, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass auch diese auf meinem NC10 laufen sollten.
> 
> Von daher bin ich überzeugt, dass die diversen Linux-Distributionen auch auf Deinem Notebook mit 2 GB Ram ohne Probleme laufen sollten!
> 
> 

 

Ein nacktes console-only debian rattert schon ganz schön herum beim login. Wenn dann noch eine Oberfläche dazukommt, wirds unbenutzbar. Ich schlage vor, selbst mal Debian auf einem alten Rechner auszuprobieren, z.B. mit XFCE oder Gnome. LXDE ist noch ein wenig schlanker und läuft hier besser auf debian als die anderen beiden (XFCE, Mate), aber man merkt auch diverse Hänger, wenn der Rechner arbeitet.

Das schlimmste ist, nicht nur dass einzelne Programme/Prozesse klemmen, sondern dabei der ganze Rechner.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich vermute, dass es auf Deinem Rechner einen Fehler gibt:
> 
> [*]Fehlerhafte Einstellung im BIOS Setup?
> ...

 

Hardware kann ich ausschliessen, da es je nach Distribution/OS mal funktioniert mal nicht. Windows und Gentoo z.B. laufen problemlos.

Frequency Scaling kann ich auch ausschliessen, das steht immer auf performance und der Turbo des i5 ist an. Kontrolliere das auch ab und zu wenn er klemmt, um sicher zu gehen, es ist alles richtig.

GPU-Treiber laufen, z.B. mit glxgears überprüft.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Probleme in Deinem Netz: fehlerhaft konfigurierter oder nicht richtig funktionierender DNS Resolver.
> 
> [*]etc. etc. etc. 
> ...

 

Probleme mit der Verbindung zum DNS Server lassen nicht den ganzen Rechner inkl. Maus usw klemmen. Ausserdem ist das ja reproduzierbar auf Seiten mit "viel Medialen Inhalten" zurückzuführen.

Eine Windows XP VM (VirtualBox, 512MB von 2GB zugewiesen) lässt das System z.B. auch ganz schön rattern. Unter debian ist das dann nahezu unbenutzbar.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, an Deiner Stelle würde ich mich auf die Fehlersuche begeben. Vor allem in den Situationen, in denen der Rechner hängt, würde ich überprüfen, was er dann macht: ist der Load hoch? Ist die CPU-Auslastung bei 100%? Wartet er auf I/O? Hat es irgendetwas mit dem Thema "Sound" zu tun? Ist er am Swappen? Wartet er auf eine Antwort aus dem Netz (z.B: DNS Lookup)? Gibt es Meldungen in dmesg oder /var/log/*?
> 
> 

 

Hauptsächlich die Browser und VMs bringen alles in die Knie, die sind dann auch bei 100%.

Swap habe ich bisher nie detailliert betrachtet, da der immer am unteren Ende herumdümpelt (ein paar zig MB von 2GB), wenn es wieder lahmt. Beim emergen kommt gut swap zusammen, aber das z.B. blockiert nicht den ganzen Rechner. Wenn ich MAKEOPTS=-j4/-j5 habe wirds eklig, ab -j3 und darunter läufts.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie oben geschrieben: ich glaube nicht, dass es an XFCE liegt. Irgendetwas stimmt nicht bei Deinem Notebook!

 

Das hat nichts mit dem Laptop zu tun, das kann man hier auch auf einem der ersten Athlon 64 mit 1.5GB RAM beobachten, XFCE ist eine Bremse, das wurde von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer (subjektives Empfinden, aber reproduzierbar und bewusst beobachtet!).

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das ist ja auch kein Wunder. Facebook lädt die Inhalte permanent dynamisch nach, damit du halt ins Unendliche nach unten scrollen kannst. Das braucht Speicher. 

 

Das würde sich mit meinen Beobachtungen decken. Ich muss, sobald das nochmal vorkommt, dann auch mal das swappen kontrollieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Sind die nicht alle (ICQ, MSN, Skype, FB Messenger) inzwischen tot? Da ist doch im Endeffekt nur What's App übrig geblieben. Und das verwende ich im Browser mit What's App Web. 

 

ICQ Nutze ich mit Pidgin, ich wusste gar nicht, dass das auch Facebook-Messenger kann. Man muss das über XMPP einrichten fand ich gerade heraus, deshalb kam ich nie drauf. Der Einrichtungsdialog sagt nichts von Facebook.

WhatsApp Web ist auch so eine In-Die-Knie-Webanwendung und Whatsapp geht auch am Handy.

 *Quote:*   

> MPD verwende ich als Daemon auf meinem HTPC. Das Teil lokal auf einem Rechner zu nutzen, mag zwar gehen, erscheint mir aber komisch. 

 

Mag dir vielleicht komisch erscheinen, vereinfacht die Dinge aber erheblich. Kein extra Fenster offen, zig clients und meistens reicht ein "mpc play" oder "pause" 1x am tag.

Und ich kann vom Handy und anderen PCs aus ebenso steuern. Das ist der Hauptgrund für mpd.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du mal Dein System mit diversen Monitoring-Tools (top, sar, iostat, vmstat) durchgecheckt, was da die Leistung frisst?

 

Mit top und vmstat finde ich teilweise über 100 Prozesse der Browser, wenn alles klemmt. Die anderen Tools habe ich noch nicht probiert.

VirtualBox bringt manchmal alles zum stehen (die VM läuft aber weiter flüssig)

OpenOffice ist des öfteren sehr lahm und bringt alles mit zum stehen.

GMail im Browser braucht auch ordentlich Ressourcen.

Die Frage ist, was läuft bei den grossen debian-Derivaten an Overhead, den ich jetzt hier im Gentoo System nicht habe. Denn jetzt sind die In-Die-Knie-Effekte zwar auch zu spüren, aber es wird nicht das komplette System lahmgelegt (wie gesat, nichtmal Mauszeiger teilweise, Terminal 2 Minuten zum herunterscrollen, ...).

 *Quote:*   

> Eigentlich macht Systemd das System beim Starten richtig schnell. Ich hab's auf meiner NAS (512mb RAM) installiert. Und das Ding startet richtig schnell. Pulseaudio kommt mit meiner Soundkarte nicht klar, deswegen verwende ich es nicht.  
> 
> 

 

Das Starten ist nebensächlich. Ich vermutete halt, dass Systemd und PA sinnlose Ressourcenfresser sind, da die Teilweise auch mit 10% CPU und massig RAM-Verbrauch glänzen.

Nun bin ich bei dem Gentoo-System jetzt wieder bei openrc+alsa um diesem Verbrauch "vorzubeugen".

An sich habe ich mit systemd kein Problem, auch noch nie gehabt, aber in letzter Zeit vermute ich eben, dass es zu der Ressourcen-Verbrauch ordentlich beiträgt.

Irgendwie erscheint mir das auch ein wenig sinnlos, ich komme auch damit problemlos zurecht:

* openrc, alsa, conf.d/net+wpa_supplicant, acpid

Sparen kann ich mir dabei systemd, NetworkManager, Pulseaudio und noch ein paar andere, die man doch deutlich als Ressourcen-Fresser bemerkt (top, ...)

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe in der Tat ein paar, die nur ICQ verwenden; Skype brauch ich beruflich & FB Messenger ist das Gegenteil von tot. Dank Plugins kann ich alles per Pidgin abfrühstücken. 

 

Super, wenn ich jetzt die FB-Webseite abhaken kann, ist eines der grössten Probleme fast gelöst.

Ich habe da auch einige Leute, die der FB-Messenger dauerhaft erreichbar sind und das war bisher ganz schön nervig, immer über die Seite...

Ich habe jetzt ein paar Dinge auf meinem Todo-Zettel:

* Neben Arch, habe ich auch noch Slackware gefunden, beide ausprobieren. Am besten auf dem alten Athlon 64, was da läuft muss auch auf dem Laptop laufen.

* Browser Falkon, Midori ausprobieren.

* Warum bleiben manchmal Prozesse stehen, manchmal der ganze Rechner? (was bei meiner jetzigen Gentoo Installation nur Prozzess-beschränkt ist)

----------

## Yamakuzure

Da fallen mir spontan zwei Dinge ein: Dateisystem und IO Scheduler. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ausgerechnet Debian da murks baut.

Ansonsten starte die betroffenen Anwendungen (Chrome, VirtualBox) mal aus einem xterm heraus. Vielleicht spucken die ja ein paar brauchbare Meldungen heraus wenn's klemmt?

Bei Chrom{e|ium} und Firefox fällt mir noch ein, dass da vielleicht die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert ist. Wenn ja, mach die mal aus. Hat schon oft für frostige Zustände gesorgt.

----------

## misterjack

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Super, wenn ich jetzt die FB-Webseite abhaken kann, ist eines der grössten Probleme fast gelöst.
> 
> Ich habe da auch einige Leute, die der FB-Messenger dauerhaft erreichbar sind und das war bisher ganz schön nervig, immer über die Seite...

 

XMPP wurde 2015 abgeschaltet seitens FB, dafür gibt's mittlerweile 'n Plugin: 

```
x11-plugins/purple-facebook
```

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Hardware kann ich ausschliessen

 

mmh, dem steht aber das 4GB-Problem entgegen, was mich stutzig machen lässt:

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Ich habe noch einen 4GB-Riegel und mit der Kerneloption mem=3G ging das lange, aber seit 1..2 Jahren oder so ging das nicht mehr. Mit mehreren Modulen getetestet.

 

Schau dir mal Palemoon an, soll laut diesem Test der Browser mit dem geringsten Speicherbedarf sein.

Edith: Schon Puppy Linux ausprobiert?

----------

## doedel

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> XMPP wurde 2015 abgeschaltet seitens FB, dafür gibt's mittlerweile 'n Plugin: 
> 
> ```
> x11-plugins/purple-facebook
> ```
> ...

 

Oha, ich habe mich gerade gewundert, warum der mich nicht einloggen lässt und dann lese ich das, danke  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *doedel wrote:*   Hardware kann ich ausschliessen 
> 
> mmh, dem steht aber das 4GB-Problem entgegen, was mich stutzig machen lässt:
> ...

 

Über die Firma wurden damals 6 Stück dieser Laptops gekauft, bei allen 6 war bei 3GB Ende. Zwei Module mit 2GB+1GB waren jeweils die Obergrenze. Mit einem 4GB Modul ging das mal eine Zeit lang mit der mem=3G Option. Nun aber auch nicht mehr...

Auch BIOS Up/Downgrades bringen nichts, ich habe sämtliche Versionen zu diesem Teil durchprobiert. (Dell E6410ATG). Ich denke, das liegt am "Design" der Hardware an sich und ist kein Fehler-Anzeichen.

Palemoon und Puppy kommen auch auf die Liste, wobei ich mir von Puppy nicht allzuviel erwarte. Das scheint mir schon wieder sehr sehr abgespeckt zu sein.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Messenger haben doch ein Revival.

Android mit Con versa tions + Ch at Sec ure auf Apple, unterstützen beide OMEMO und für den Desktop geht das auch via Pidgin + OMEMO Plugin.

Wer seinen eigenen Server betreiben will kann das bei einer festen IP relativ günstig mit ejabberd + LetsEncrypt.

Nur leider benutzen das so wenige. Darum hab ich einfach angefangen diese Geräte im Bekanntenkreis zu verschenken, wenn mal günstig Tablets zu haben waren.. zum Beispiel. gleich ein Account eingerichtet und funktionierte bisher sehr gut.

----------

## doedel

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Nur leider benutzen das so wenige. Darum hab ich einfach angefangen diese Geräte im Bekanntenkreis zu verschenken, wenn mal günstig Tablets zu haben waren.. zum Beispiel. gleich ein Account eingerichtet und funktionierte bisher sehr gut.

 

Messenger brauch ich eigentlich nur für Leute hier in der lokalen Umgebung. Dort hauptsächlich Facebook, z.B. "Bist daheim? .... .... Ok, bis gleich". Das haben, glaube ich, alle von denen auf dem Handy und sind so erreichbar.

Bei Netzclub gibt es kostenlose Simkarten mit dauerhaft free-Internet (100MB, dann gedrosselt). Mittlerweile muss man die Karte nach dem Erhalt 1x aufladen, aber bei meiner ging das noch ohne. Ich habe seit jahren kostenlos Internet und kann damit fast jeden fast jederzeit erreichen. Es kam auch schon vor, dass ich jemandem geschrieben habe, ob er XY mal schnell anrufen könne. Festnetz-Telefon auf laut und ich konnte mithören.

So finde ich das ganz praktisch und ich muss mich um nichts kümmern, ausser Akku laden.

Zum ausprobieren meiner TODO Liste kam ich noch nicht, zur Zeit so gutes Wetter...

Aber ich hatte gerade eine Idee zu dem mem=3G Problem:

Ich musste vor einer Weile die Kernel-Load-Address Randomization in menuconfig abschalten. Das war ein Kernel für sein 486er mit 16MB RAM. Der wollte einfach nicht hochfahren. Der alte Kernel 2.4irgendwas ging problemlos. Irgendwann kam ich drauf besagtes abzuschalten und es ging. Meine Vermutung jetzt:

Vielleicht gibt es irgendein Problem beim Zugriff auf bestimmte Speicherbereiche. Wenn ich den Kernel an eine feste Adresse im vorhandenen RAM laden lasse, könnte es vielleicht mit dem mem=3G Option wieder gehen.

Ich habe für den alten Athlon 64 noch 4x 1GB rausgekramt, das macht auch schon gut was her (4GB <-> 1,5GB). Das 1GB mehr im Laptop würde sicher auch was bringen.

Vielleicht kann ich die Browserfrage dann noch 1 Jahr rausschieben, bis 3GB auch nicht mehr zum Surfen reichen  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *doedel wrote:*   

> An sich habe ich mit systemd kein Problem, auch noch nie gehabt, aber in letzter Zeit vermute ich eben, dass es zu der Ressourcen-Verbrauch ordentlich beiträgt.
> 
> Irgendwie erscheint mir das auch ein wenig sinnlos, ich komme auch damit problemlos zurecht:
> 
> * openrc, alsa, conf.d/net+wpa_supplicant, acpid
> ...

 

Ich verwende, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, Systemd auf meiner NAS mit 512mb RAM. Läuft butterweich und flüssig. 

wpa_supplicant: Brauchst du sowieso, wenn du verschlüsseltes Wlan nutzt.

acpid: Ist wohl im Systemd mit drin. Hab's nicht installiert. 

Networkmanager: Hab ich von sämtlichen Rechnern runtergekickt. Das Ding ist seit Jahren 'ne Katastrophe. Auf dem Notebook nutze ich Systemd-Networkd + wpa_gui zur Wlan-Konfiguration. Sieht nicht ganz so hübsch aus, funktioniert aber wesentlich ressourcensparender, schneller und zuverlässiger.

Pulseaudio: Hat sich in den letzten Jahren ziemlich stabilisiert. Ich nutze es trotzdem nicht. Legte in früheren Entwicklungsstadien gernmal den ganzen Rechner lahm. Auf einem normalen Rechner reicht auch alsa-only.

Was du noch zusätzlich machen kannst:

Cron runterschmeißen, wenn du's nicht benutzt. 

Sparsamen Windowmanager nutzen: Fluxbox, FVWM, JWM, e16, IceWM

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe in der Tat ein paar, die nur ICQ verwenden; Skype brauch ich beruflich & FB Messenger ist das Gegenteil von tot. Dank Plugins kann ich alles per Pidgin abfrühstücken. 

 

Im ICQ hatte ich seit Jahren nur noch einen einzigen aktiven Kontakt. Und der nutzt halt auch What's App. 

Skype will man auf dem Desktop eigentlich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Diesem für das Heise-Forum außergewöhnlich gutem Beitrag zufolge befindet sich Skype in Stadium 9. Auf Arbeit verwenden wir Skype for Business. Das hat auch ein paar nervende Bugs, z.B. werden Links ausschließlich mit dem IE geöffnet, egal was man im Windows/Skype konfiguriert. Aber wenigstens entspricht die Oberfläche noch dem Skype von vor 10 Jahren. 

FB Messenger hab ich auch mal im Pidgin verwendet. Allerdings unternahm Facebook auch alles Mögliche, um den Messenger nicht zum Marktführer werden zu lassen.

XMPP wurde deaktiviert, so dass man FB eine Zeit lang nicht mehr über normale Multimessenger nutzen konnte. Find ich schön, dass es wieder funktioniert. 

Die Videotelefonie wurde nie plattformunabhängig umgesetzt. 

Auf dem Handy wurde der FB Messenger so fett und bloated und mit sinnlosen Features vollgestopft (Stadium 8), dass ich das Ding da auch relativ schnell deinstalliert hatte.

Btw. Unter Android hatte ich damals IM+ im Einsatz. 

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt ein paar Dinge auf meinem Todo-Zettel:
> 
> * Neben Arch, habe ich auch noch Slackware gefunden, beide ausprobieren. Am besten auf dem alten Athlon 64, was da läuft muss auch auf dem Laptop laufen.
> 
> * Browser Falkon, Midori ausprobieren.

 

Ich weiß nicht, ob Midori noch gepflegt wird. Laut https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midori_(Browser) ist die letzte Version knapp 3 Jahre alt. Und bei Slackware: Viel Spaß mit dem Paketmanager. Da kannst du eigentlich auch gleich auf LFS gehen. Das hat noch weniger Overhead.  :Smile: Last edited by musv on Tue Jul 24, 2018 7:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Über die Firma wurden damals 6 Stück dieser Laptops gekauft, bei allen 6 war bei 3GB Ende. Zwei Module mit 2GB+1GB waren jeweils die Obergrenze. Mit einem 4GB Modul ging das mal eine Zeit lang mit der mem=3G Option. Nun aber auch nicht mehr...
> 
> Auch BIOS Up/Downgrades bringen nichts, ich habe sämtliche Versionen zu diesem Teil durchprobiert. (Dell E6410ATG). Ich denke, das liegt am "Design" der Hardware an sich und ist kein Fehler-Anzeichen.

 Aber eindeutig!

Die Dinger hättet Ihr reklamieren müssen. Die Spezifikationen zum E6410 ATG sagt nämlich:

```
Memory

Type               DDR3, 1066 MHz 

Memory module connector   two SODIMM slots

Memory module capacity   1 GB, 2 GB, or 4 GB

Minimum memory         1 GB

Maximum memory         8 GB
```

Siehe Dell Latitude E6410/E6410 ATG Setup and Features Information.

----------

## doedel

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *doedel wrote:*   Über die Firma wurden damals 6 Stück dieser Laptops gekauft, bei allen 6 war bei 3GB Ende. Zwei Module mit 2GB+1GB waren jeweils die Obergrenze. Mit einem 4GB Modul ging das mal eine Zeit lang mit der mem=3G Option. Nun aber auch nicht mehr...
> 
> Auch BIOS Up/Downgrades bringen nichts, ich habe sämtliche Versionen zu diesem Teil durchprobiert. (Dell E6410ATG). Ich denke, das liegt am "Design" der Hardware an sich und ist kein Fehler-Anzeichen. Aber eindeutig!
> 
> Die Dinger hättet Ihr reklamieren müssen. Die Spezifikationen zum E6410 ATG sagt nämlich:
> ...

 

Oha.

Das war nicht meine Baustelle, ich habe nur irgendwann zwei bekommen, als neue kamen. 

Mit 3GB (2GB+1GB) läuft alles noch normal. So habe ich die auch bekommen, nur musste 1GB auf ein mini-ITX Board. 

Als Übergangslösung nach so langem herumärgern beim warten habe ich den jetzt zeitweise wieder mit im Laptop. Das merkt man deutlich.

Laptop Nummer 2 hat die Freundin, der läuft mit 3GB/Win7 seit ewig problemlos. Aber da habe ich keinen Zugriff auf RAM-Module  :Wink: 

//edit:

Ich lese gerade das hier und musste erstmal grinsen.

Facebook stellt einen Daemon vor, der Speicherhungrige Prozesse killt. Das schreit nämlich nach Programmierfehler in dieser Anwendung.

https://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/26117/facebook-stellt-oom-killer-daemon-vor.html

----------

## gorg86

Hi,

Vielleicht ist void linux etwas für dein altes Notebook. Das OS war in den Schlagzeilen, weil der Projektleiter vor längerer Zeit verschwunden ist. Die Entwickler haben aber anscheinend wieder alles unter Kontrolle. Ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert, werde es aber definitiv in Zukunft mal ausprobieren.

Man soll dort die Möglichkeit haben entweder direkt die Binaries zu laden oder den Source und alles kompilieren lassen. Die Frage ist natürlich wie gut alles implementiert ist.

Bezüglich lahmer Browser:

AdBlock Plus ist eine ziemliche Bremse geworden, versuch mal Ublock Origin. Früher war Chromium der performanteste Browser auf meinem System, aber mitlerweile ist Firefox (seit Quantum) bei mir deutlich schneller.

Als Messenger benutze ich Pidgin. Das Projekt wird im Moment nur von 3 Entwicklern betreut, die werden noch ne Ewigkeit brauchen bis 3.x stable ist. Das Programm hat mich aber noch nie im Stich gelassen und wenn mal irgendwas nicht in libpurple (Unterbau von Pidgin) implementiert ist, dann lädste dir nen Plugin  :Smile: 

Desktops unter Linux... sehr leidiges Thema, nutze LXDE in Kombination mit xcompmgr (für echte Transparenz). 

Lautstärkeregelung: Hab nach langem hin und her mich dazu entschieden pulseaudio zu benutzen. Zur Konfiguration benutze ich pavucontrol, ist ein nettes kleines Tool.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

@doedel

Welche BIOS Version hast du denn installiert? Ich hab gerade mal die Revisionen durchgesehen. Mit A09 wurde ein 4GB RAM Problem behoben. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass du bereits die A17 installiert hast oder?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## doedel

Auf dem einen ist A16, auf dem anderen habe ich noch nicht nachgesehen. Ich dachte, ich hätte hier wieder die neuste draufgemacht (habe auch ältere Versucht, DELL ist so nett und behält die zum Download). Daher wird A17 wohl noch nichr auf  dem hier gewesen sein. Das versuche ich mal.

Ich benutze seit ein paar Tagen chrome und falkon nebeneinander/abwechselnd, der geföllt mir ganz gut. Und wie ich schon schrieb, mit 3GB geht's auch schon deutlich besser. Aber mich wurmt das irgendwie, dass man mit 2GB nicht mehr weit kommt. 

Mein Desktop-PC steht am Elektronik-Arbeitsplatz und der hat 8GB, i7 4550k oder so ähnlich. Da macht gentoo richtig spass drauf. Beim Baseln sind da manchmal >20 Tabs und ebensoviele PDFs offen, da merkt man dann langsam, dass er beschäftigt ist, aber noch lange nicht am Ende.

Was auch Spass macht: 3 Displays nebeneinander (GTX660 oder so) und mehrere VMs offen. Ab und zu schafft man es dann auch, dass alle was zu tun haben und nicht einfach nur leerlauf haben.

Vorrausgesetzt alles funktioniert wie's soll am Laptop: Wüchse das Zeug auf Bäumen, hätte der 8GB und der Desktop PC 32GB.

----------

## doedel

Also nach ein paar Wochen mit Falkon muss ich sagen, an den hab ich mich schon besser gewöhnt als an FireFox oder Chrome die Jahre davor.

Zwei, doch recht nervende, Probleme gibt es aber mit Falkon.

Wenn ich auf <setze_beliebige_stream_seite_ein_youtube_kino_...> gehe und ein Video laufen lasse, kann ich genau einmal auf Vollbild schalten und wieder zurück.

Wenn ich ein zweites mal auf Vollbild schalte, friert alles ein, bis auf den Ton.

Nur ein "killall falkon" hilft dann. Manchmal friert auch der Ton ein, dann braucht es "killall -9 falkon".

Auch wenn ich ein anderes Video dann anmache, kann ich immernoch nicht wieder auf Vollbild schalten. Erst Browser-Aus-An hilft.

Das zweite Problem: Wenn ich etwas runterlade friert der Browser für 10...30 Sekunden ein, in dem Moment, in dem der Download abgeschlossen ist.

Ein Problem, was nicht so nervig ist (ausser in Verbindung mit dem Vollbild, denn dann muss ich Browser schliessen und wieder öffnen):

Für blockierte Tabs mit Werbung geht auch ein Tab auf, in dem dann nur steht "Blocked Content". Das würde kaum stören, wenn da nicht die oben angesprochene Vollbildsache wäre. Für jedes mal "Blocked Content" muss ich Browser neu starten. Einmal ausversehen ins Bild geklickt, Vollbild weg, Browser neu starten. Beim Lautstärke ändern auf den Stream-Seiten das selbe Problem. Das könnte ich aber durch eine andere Tastatur umgehen, die Lautstärke-Tasten hat - die internen sind mit anderen Dingen belegt.

Zu den Laptops: Auf beiden ist jetzt A17, haben immer noch das selbe Speicherproblem.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Entschuldige bitte, dass das so lange gedauert hat. Ich habe deine Antwort hier völlig übersehen.   :Sad: 

Ich kenne keines der von dir angesprochenen Probleme mit Falkon. Mein Sohn und ich schauen uns gerne mal Abends ein paar "Like-A-Boss" und/oder "Street-Art" Videos auf Youtube an. Da schalten wir dauernd zwischen Vollbild- und Fenster-Modus hin und her, und alles ist gut.

Auch habe ich es noch nie erlebt, dass der Browser nach einem Download enfriert. Weder unter Windows, noch unter Linux.

Welche Qt-Version hast du installiert?

----------

## doedel

Das mit dem klemmenden Falkon konnte ich lösen  :Smile:  Es passiert mit LXDE, wenn man die Notifications an hat  :Smile: 

Nun habe ich die ausgemacht und es geht wie es soll. Das selbe mit debian - dort auch ausprobiert.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Das mit dem klemmenden Falkon konnte ich lösen  Es passiert mit LXDE, wenn man die Notifications an hat 
> 
> Nun habe ich die ausgemacht und es geht wie es soll. Das selbe mit debian - dort auch ausprobiert.

 Oh, Wow! Da wäre ich nie im Leben drauf gekommen!   :Shocked: 

----------

